# FOXPRO Model 416 with remote.



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Anybody here own one? If so, do you like it? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

It's the best investment I ever made. The call is light weight, And has never failed me yet. Stands up to all kinds of weather, and works great in extremely cold weather. I have a Hunters Buddy too. That damn thing weighs a ton after awhile, and in cold weather the tapes have to be warmed up to play correctly. If you haven't bought one yet. I recommed the Fox-Pro highly. Mike Dillon also has a new remote that works out to 700yrds. And also a new decoy that's great. You won't be sorry you bought it.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Mike Rathnow said:


> It's the best investment I ever made. The call is light weight, And has never failed me yet. Stands up to all kinds of weather, and works great in extremely cold weather. I have a Hunters Buddy too. That damn thing weighs a ton after awhile, and in cold weather the tapes have to be warmed up to play correctly. If you haven't bought one yet. I recommed the Fox-Pro highly. Mike Dillon also has a new remote that works out to 700yrds. And also a new decoy that's great. You won't be sorry you bought it.


I have been looking for a while and it is time to stop window shopping. I found a source for this unit that is $409.99 with shipping included.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 23, 2002)

looking to buy the same model for christmas, normally runs 499.00?
Where are you finding it so cheap? 
Thanks for info.
Quicksilver


----------



## wultra97 (Oct 8, 2004)

Go to allpredatorcalls.com they got them for $399.00
Have to save up a few more pennies!


----------



## xringer223 (Oct 10, 2002)

Check out western-rivers.com

http://www.western-rivers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=WR&Category_Code=MPG

The Predation is small light and has a remote. You download mp3's from their web site. Its a little hard to get around in their site. Check it out.


----------

